# Wondering?



## NightWarrior

Hey GreenC how many of those eyes went into that pond in ur dads back yard?


----------



## goosehunternd

HAHA, I was wondering why they just didnt keep 5-8lbers out of his pond??


----------



## goosehunternd

Hustad wrote up a big arcticle about it, you cant say it isnt good fishing.


----------



## TK33

It was obviously good fishing. Bad conservation and sportsmanship IMO

I think it was Alabama that had a song about "leave it and pass it on down"


----------



## cavedude

IBTL
What I am still stratching my head about is that the link MN Opener http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=69847 has a post by maverick showing a picture of GreenC's biggest fish with a (CPR) which is great but then GreenC posts pictures of him and his buddies keeping all those big fish.I wouldn't want this thread to get locked or to stir feathers with moderators but if someone posts pics and a majority of other find it unsportsmanlike then the poster should have to take the brunt of the opinions, negative and positive :beer:


----------



## NightWarrior

> I wouldn't want this thread to get locked or to stir feathers with moderators but if someone posts pics and a majority of other find it unsportsmanlike then the poster should have to take the brunt of the opinions, negative and positive


 :beer:


----------



## Maverick

Just so you all know that I am the guy with all the big walleyes in greenc's pictures. Just because he didn't put (CPR) like I did, doesn't mean they were not released. All fish in my pictures ( and the one of the female fisherman) were released! I promise you this! You see Chris doesn't sit behind a computer all day like some of us. If you ask him he will tell you he is not computer savy! Plus his shoe size is not 13!


----------



## USAlx50

Maverick said:


> Plus his shoe size is not 13!


Just found that last added comment kind of funny. What is it then, 11? The guy is like 6'3". It doesn't really make a difference. That was a stringer with a lot of big fish no matter what his shoe size is.


----------



## Bagman

Keeping more than one of those big spawners (to be used for a mount, because we all know they arent good eating) is stupid...end of story. *EXTRA STRENGTH STUPID *if this is the kid who's family has that walleye pond near Fargo. Shame on _*anyone*_ who was there, watched them fill that stringer with those big ones and didnt tell them it was moronic.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've fished with Mav my whole life and the guy is as ethical as it comes...greenc doesn't keep any big fish when he fishes with me, but I don't know the average size of the stringer in that pic so I can't say.

Let's say all the fish in the stringer were over the 23 inch range (just guessing, no idea and pictures can be misleading). I'm not trying to defend any picture or people I know, it's one of those topics I see thrown around a lot. I've heard many different figures thrown around that the best spawners are between 18-23 inches...the big fish aren't as good. Have you ever caught a big walleye in the summer that still had eggs? I've seen it a few times. We all prefer smaller fish to eat, but most guys have no problem keeping fish in the upper teens or around 20", but those are actually the strongest females in the fishery.

I'm going to get a biologists opinion so I can get the facts.


----------



## woodpecker

Go ahead and ask a biologist, but keep in mind what lack of management and lack of individual restraint did to the Jamestown Reservoir!!


----------



## Maverick

USAlx50 said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus his shoe size is not 13!
> 
> 
> 
> Just found that last added comment kind of funny. What is it then, 11? The guy is like 6'3". It doesn't really make a difference. That was a stringer with a lot of big fish no matter what his shoe size is.
Click to expand...

I find it funny that you picked out the only negative thing you could out of my post! With your lynch mob mantality I am not even going to entertain haters. I tell you I released all in my photo's and you still find the negative out of my post! Wow....

Bagman....What can one do when it's all legal? If you don't like it so much go talk to the game and fish! If a guy catch's a fish and wants to put it on his stringer....He can.....Plain and simple. Do I agree with it...no.....but I ain't going to hate a guy if he cleans it and eats it, and yes all of those fish did get cleaned and vaccummed sealed dated and signed! I wittnessed it and made damn sure they did get cleaned!

Too all who are *****ing right now, I ask you one question. Are you the guys who are ahhing at weigh-ins at fishing tournament? Or is it only ok to keep big fish when money is on the line?


----------



## USAlx50

Maverick said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus his shoe size is not 13!
> 
> 
> 
> Just found that last added comment kind of funny. What is it then, 11? The guy is like 6'3". It doesn't really make a difference. That was a stringer with a lot of big fish no matter what his shoe size is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it funny that you picked out the only negative thing you could out of my post! With your lynch mob mantality I am not even going to entertain haters. I tell you I released all in my photo's and you still find the negative out of my post! Wow....
> 
> Too all who are b*tching right now, I ask you one question. Are you the guys who are ahhing at weigh-ins at fishing tournament? Or is it only ok to keep big fish when money is on the line?
Click to expand...

I'm not allowed to find humor in trying to change someones shoe size to make walleyes look smaller? Im sorry I didn't pat you on the back for releasing those fish. Lynch mob mentality? Ive met GreenC before and he seemed like good ****. Doesn't mean I'm not allowed to call a spade a spade when someone posts pictures of a big stringer on the internet.

As far as talking to a biologist, Id like to hear info as well. Biologists were a big part in putting protected slots of 18"-28" on mille lacs, 17-26" on winnie, and 18-26" on Leech. They sure as hell weren't doing it to boost tourism as a lot of that is probably lost to Devils lake because of those slots.

BTW- I think that the big fish tasting bad stereotype is a load of $hit, but it doesn't bother me if people use it as an excuse to throw them back.


----------



## Maverick

> Im sorry I didn't pat you on the back for releasing those fish. Lynch mob mentality?


Sorry...... I wasn't looking for a pat on the back but thanks for the pep talk. 


> I'm not allowed to find humor in trying to change someones shoe size to make walleyes look smaller?


Who was trying to make the walleyes look smaller? Not me....just stating a fact...that's it really. So if you took one sentence as that well sorry for your misunderstanding. Comparing winne and Mille and leech to DL is Apples to oranges when it comes downto biology. They are all completley different fisheries, ESPECIALLY compared to DL. We did talk to the local game warden up there. Funny he never said anything about it hurting the recource, but more so about how it's full of fish that are spawning in area's they don't even know about due to the high water. I will tell you that on that sringer there are only 2 fish that I would have deffinitely thrown back. One was going on the wall!

So who wants to stop by and have fish taco's tonight! I'm serving!!!


----------



## Gildog

For the record, large fish don't fry up very well, but they I've had really excellent walleye and pike baked and grilled.

This was as a kid many years ago, and I've since learned to appreciate the resource. I was a 'local' who was not really in favor of the LOW commercial fishing buyout, since it seemed that our neighbor's 75 year way of life was being taken away while there seemed to be enough fish to go around...but the better fishing, especially for bigger fish, in the face of the much increased fishing pressure in the following years, speaks for itself. The advent of CPR, and now the slot up there is allowing for more 'fish of a lifetime' events, whether that is a 26" fish for the once a year guy, or more 30"+ fish that come out all the time.

It's easy to exploit a resource...it takes foresight and action to protect it to keep it viable into the future.


----------



## woodpecker

I hear those really big ones are great for fish tacos!! :lol:


----------



## Maverick

woodpecker said:


> I hear those really big ones are great for fish tacos!! :lol:


You should try one...... Therrrreee gggggrrrreeeaattttt :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

Maverick said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear those really big ones are great for fish tacos!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You should try one...... Therrrreee gggggrrrreeeaattttt :lol:
Click to expand...

You probably use ketchup on a great beef steak too!! :lol:

And to answer your TWO questions asked earlier no and no!!


----------



## woodpecker

Chris Hustad said:


> We all prefer smaller fish to eat, but most guys have no problem keeping fish in the upper teens or around 20", but those are actually the strongest females.


I'm pretty sure the walleye farms are using bigger brood mares than that!!


----------



## Maverick

woodpecker said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear those really big ones are great for fish tacos!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You should try one...... Therrrreee gggggrrrreeeaattttt :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably use ketchup on a great beef steak too!! :lol:
> 
> And to answer your TWO questions asked earlier no and no!!
Click to expand...

Umm Mama's beef steak we prefer gravy not ketchup.... :lol:


----------



## greenc

WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ARE YOU SERIOUS i just got done reading all this. By the way fishing is hot around fargo you guys should get off the computer and go fishing the eyes are hungry SORRY MAVERICK I knew when i posted that i was going to get a rise out of everyone it worked!!!! :huh: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Eh..Hush up..... greenc!

Just keep sending the herd up to DL Green.....because we all know there is nothing but 15"walleyes here on the Red and you can only keep 3 (Walleye, Sauger, or Saugeye - Daily 3, Possession 3)... so...it's hardly worth fishing ain't it)...who ya kid'n Bud.

Sorry....Nothing to see here folks...keep moving.


----------



## barebackjack

Backwater Eddy said:


> Eh..Hush up..... greenc!
> 
> Just keep sending the herd up to DL Green.....because we all know there is nothing but 15"walleyes here on the Red and you can only keep 3 (Walleye, Sauger, or Saugeye - Daily 3, Possession 3)... so...it's hardly worth fishing ain't it)...who ya kid'n Bud.
> 
> Sorry....Nothing to see here folks...keep moving.


greenc dont care. If he cant keep five 28" fish he dont wanna go! oke:

Three just aint worth his time.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

There is a saying that go's something like this...

*"Just because ya found a shinny new stick there son, it don't mean ya need to go poke'n a bear with it....now does it?"*


----------



## Maverick

Wow.....I will say it again.........WOW....... did you guys miss some GREAT taco's last night! I have a friend moving to Wyoming for a new job and his request was my fish tacos. Well I left him full, but still wanting more!


----------



## barebackjack

Maverick said:


> Wow.....I will say it again.........WOW....... did you guys miss some GREAT taco's last night! I have a friend moving to Wyoming for a new job and his request was my pink taco. Well I left him full, but still wanting more!


----------



## Maverick

barebackjack said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....I will say it again.........WOW....... did you guys miss some GREAT taco's last night! I have a friend moving to Wyoming for a new job and his request was my pink taco. Well I left him full, but still wanting more!
Click to expand...

Nice try!!! But keep your fantasies to yourself please..... 8)


----------



## woodpecker

barebackjack said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....I will say it again.........WOW....... did you guys miss some GREAT taco's last night! I have a friend moving to Wyoming for a new job and his request was my pink taco. Well I left him full, but still wanting more!
Click to expand...

Gotta admit it.....That is f'n funny shiat right there!!! :lol:


----------



## Maverick

woodpecker said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....I will say it again.........WOW....... did you guys miss some GREAT taco's last night! I have a friend moving to Wyoming for a new job and his request was my pink taco. Well I left him full, but still wanting more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta admit it.....That is f'n funny shiat right there!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Only if your an *** clown...... :lol:


----------



## woodpecker

:homer:


----------



## Maverick

:fro:


----------



## woodpecker

greenc said:


> I knew when i posted that i was going to get a rise out of everyone it worked!!!!





Chris Hustad said:


> The recent thread was done with no other intention but to stir the pot and you all fell hook, line, and sinker. So who's the idiot....the guy who posted it or the guy who jumps all over someone who was baited?


 :huh:


----------



## Maverick

woodpecker said:


> greenc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew when i posted that i was going to get a rise out of everyone it worked!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> The recent thread was done with no other intention but to stir the pot and you all fell hook, line, and sinker. So who's the idiot....the guy who posted it or the guy who jumps all over someone who was baited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :huh:
Click to expand...

yep...here's your sign..... :withstupid:...... :lol:


----------



## barebackjack

So if this was started "with no other intention other than to stir the pot", why was it allowed to go on?


----------



## woodpecker

I don't know man, but I see Chris's statement as having 3 people involved?
The guy who posted it
The guy who was baited
The guy who jumps all over the guy who was baited.

Either the first or third guy appears to be an idiot?? (or both) :lol:

I could easily be one who was baited!! I could also resemble the stupid sign!! Clearly not the idiot though!!


----------



## Maverick

:homer:...I didn't see that post anywhere on this topic...are putting PM's on here?


----------



## Maverick

barebackjack said:


> So if this was started "with no other intention other than to stir the pot", why was it allowed to go on?


Why do you feel the need to be an ***?


----------



## barebackjack

woodpecker said:


> I don't know man, but I see Chris's statement as having 3 people involved?
> The guy who posted it
> The guy who was baited
> The guy who jumps all over the guy who was baited.
> 
> Either the first or third guy appears to be an idiot?? (or both) :lol:


Im gonna go with the first guy.

Its no different than if a guy got on here saying he shot a buck but didnt tag it as it was to small. Than come back on saying "just kidding, trying to get a rise out of everyone"......pretty stupid and idiotic behavior in my opinion.

To me, the big walleye thread looked to start out as a genuine attempt to get some attaboys and blowing ones own proverbial horn. Than, when the "public outcry" was well established, they changed gears to "just trying to get a rise out of people".


----------



## barebackjack

Maverick said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if this was started "with no other intention other than to stir the pot", why was it allowed to go on?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to be an a$$?
Click to expand...

Just calling it as I see it, and I just called the big walleye thread what I saw it as. If that means being an a$$, than I guess thats what I am.

People do stupid things, their gonna get called out on it. Sorry if greenc is a friend of yours, but I dont agree with his actions in taking that stringer of fish.

And since when does asking a legitimate question make me an a$$? I merely want to know why the thread (or this thread) was allowed to continue if it was just started to in fact "stir the pot" and piss people off?

***Edit***

And I dont mean "sorry if greenc is a friend of yours" in a derogatory way. I meant it to mean, if hes a friend of yours and your defending him. I simply disagree with his decision to take the stringer of large fish.


----------



## woodpecker

Mav. The statement from Chris, no matter how spun, was about people starting threads just to get a rise out of people. As per greenc's most recent post it clearly applies!!!


----------



## USAlx50

Maverick said:


> Im sorry I didn't pat you on the back for releasing those fish. Lynch mob mentality?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...... I wasn't looking for a pat on the back but thanks for the pep talk.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not allowed to find humor in trying to change someones shoe size to make walleyes look smaller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was trying to make the walleyes look smaller? Not me....just stating a fact...that's it really. So if you took one sentence as that well sorry for your misunderstanding. Comparing winne and Mille and leech to DL is Apples to oranges when it comes downto biology. They are all completley different fisheries, ESPECIALLY compared to DL. We did talk to the local game warden up there. Funny he never said anything about it hurting the recource, but more so about how it's full of fish that are spawning in area's they don't even know about due to the high water. I will tell you that on that sringer there are only 2 fish that I would have deffinitely thrown back. One was going on the wall!
> 
> So who wants to stop by and have fish taco's tonight! I'm serving!!!
Click to expand...

I guess I'm skeptical that the biology of walleyes in DL is significantly different from all these other large bodies of water. Do the fish spawn at different sizes and efficiencies in DL then everywhere else?


----------



## luveyes

The pics mentioned show nothing but a lack of character, ethics, and common sense IMHO. Maybe I should have kept the 20 or so 23+ inch Eyes I have caught in the DL watershed this year. Maybe should have kept the one that weighed just under 11# and had roasts made out of her.

All of the backpedling by the poster and the catcher is really quite humorous.

Very sad to see the DL fishery molested as it is each spring, this spring the worst in recenty memory!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Ya, green wasn't thinking very hard when he started this one....time to let 'er die.

Thanks for yet another policy reminder woodpecker. I was wondering when you'd show up.


----------

